# Green Status Bar Time Indicator is inaccurate



## Sunapee (Oct 8, 2004)

I recently updated my TiVos to 6.2a, re-zippered, upgraded to TWP 2.0, etc. All went smoothly and I am VERY happy - with one quirky exception. When fast forwarding the time indicator on the green status bar is off by as much as 15 minutes. 

So.. If I FF to the top of the hour, I am actually sitting at about 15 minutes till the hour. When the progress indicator hits the end of the green bar, it will still FF for a while before actually hitting the end of the buffer and flipping to live TV.

Am I alone, or is this something others have seen?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Have you done another reboot?


----------



## Sunapee (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion Jim, but have rebooted several times and it doesn't make any difference. Actually I wouldn't have thought a reboot would work because I am seeing it on more than one TiVo.

Anyone else have some input?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

It appears that you may have applied bufferhack as part of the zipper or enhancements? It may have increased your buffer but not patched tivoapp correctly to display the correct time bar. If you did install bufferhack, you may want to verify and/or reapply the tivoapp patches to correct it.


----------



## Sunapee (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes I did... Is it as simply as reapplying the hack, or do I need to remove something first?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Download the attachment from this thread and just reapply the proper 6.2a bufferhack by running the script from telnet. The latest zipper should be up to date, but maybe you were using an older version?


----------



## Sunapee (Oct 8, 2004)

Mungo, THANKS! I just did that for all 3 units. Was only able to reboot one of them as the others are in the middle of recording. The one I rebooted and tested seems fine!


----------



## Sunapee (Oct 8, 2004)

Update, and closure! Re-applying the buffer hack fixed the issue on all 3 units. Many thanks!


----------

